# Best Time To Buy Gear?



## Parkerross (Nov 9, 2012)

Right now is about when it starts you can save about 25-30% on some brands. you might save al little more waiting a little longer. But the good stuff usually doesn't last very long. The cheapest is usually right before the season starts on previous season but most stuff is gone by that point. Steep and cheap has some good deals right now. 

if you use active junky get another 10% back in paypal cash

if you don’t have active junky sign up and get me some more cash back

https://www.activejunky.com/invite/206317


----------



## Vuxx (Feb 14, 2017)

Parkerross said:


> Right now is about when it starts you can save about 25-30% on some brands. you might save al little more waiting a little longer. But the good stuff usually doesn't last very long. The cheapest is usually right before the season starts on previous season but most stuff is gone by that point. Steep and cheap has some good deals right now.
> 
> if you use active junky get another 10% back in paypal cash
> 
> if you don’t have active junky sign up and get me some more cash back


Thanks Dude! I'll just continue to keep my eyes pealed then.  And also thanks for the Active Junky tip! I have never heard of it, but I will look into it!


----------



## Parkerross (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah dude I just picked up a Capita Springbreak twin today for about $300 shipped after the active junky kick back on steep and cheap it varies for different retailers on how much you get back.


----------



## Vuxx (Feb 14, 2017)

That's awesome. Thanks again man, hopefully I find something soon!


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Don't forget local stores. I try to support local as much as possible. Can't try on boots online etc. I just picked up DC Travis Rice boots $100 off at the local shop. Feb is a good time since sales start but still lots of stock. You could try Mayish but most stuff might be gone. Stores may not have your boot size or board size later. If there is something you are in love with, don't be afraid to get it at full retail in October. But if you just want good serviceable gear and you don't care about colours or naked ladies on your board, then wait until spring. You can easily get the ugly stuff at 50% off in spring.

The local shop had this board 40% off in January cuz a bunch of moms refused to buy it for their teenage sons or something. Haha kinda funny.


----------



## Vuxx (Feb 14, 2017)

That's a great idea! Unfortunately I live in the middle of Missouri. No local supplies here.  I probably will wait until a trip to the mountains for the next pair of boots though..


----------



## gholt (Feb 13, 2012)

Backcountry. Com is a good source. At the end of the season the great cab get as low as 40-50% off, but not all sizes are there. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

East coast season is basically fucked now so the shops are marking things down. I got last year's Scott Stevens 38 boots for $175 out the door my local shop last week. I sized down by a half size from my already correctly fit imperials. They're so small and stiff they handle like crazy but make me worried that the people who notice their diminutive size my mistakenly think I've got a small dick.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Fielding said:


> East coast season is basically fucked now so the shops are marking things down. I got last year's Scott Stevens 38 boots for $175 out the door my local shop last week. I sized down by a half size from my already correctly fit imperials. They're so small and stiff they handle like crazy but make me worried that the people who notice their diminutive size my mistakenly think I've got a small dick.


You really worry about other people wondering about the size of your dick?
Good luck with that issue.:dry:


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Fielding said:


> East coast season is basically fucked now so the shops are marking things down. I got last year's Scott Stevens 38 boots for $175 out the door my local shop last week. I sized down by a half size from my already correctly fit imperials. They're so small and stiff they handle like crazy but make me worried that the people who notice their diminutive size my mistakenly think I've got a small dick.


Time to rock the Speedo for some slushy laps to prove them wrong?


----------



## mbe (Jan 17, 2017)

Vuxx said:


> That's a great idea! Unfortunately I live in the middle of Missouri. No local supplies here.  I probably will wait until a trip to the mountains for the next pair of boots though..


In Columbia, MO 2 or 3 years ago I bought a great Burton shell at dirt cheap price at Dick's. Check if they have something :wink:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

If you're in Vancouver, the 1700 block West 4th has 4-5 ski/snowboard shops, including the Boardshop clearance center. They usually put up the previous year's stuff around September and have clearance sales. For some reason these are better than the end-of-season clearance sales (although logically that makes no sense).


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Phedder said:


> Time to rock the Speedo for some slushy laps to prove them wrong?


That cold might have the opposite effect!


----------

